# Repaint-Problem mit Quaxlis Tutorial



## henpara (8. Mrz 2011)

> 2D-Spieleprogrammierung (Autor: Quaxli)


Bei mir schmiert das Bild, also es wird nicht sauber repainted. Woran könnte das liegen? 
(Hab zwar selbst programmiert, aber nicht viel mehr gemacht, als abzuschreiben)
Bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar!
mfg

hier ein Bild, damit ihr seht, was ich meine:




edit: Da der Link zu dem Tutorial leider nur eine Zip-Datei ist, und kein Thread dachte ich hier würde es am besten passen. 

Zu deiner Antwort:

```
@Override
	public void paintComponent ( Graphics g) {
		super.paintComponents(g);
		g.setColor(Color.red);
		g.drawString("FPS: " + Long.toString(fps), 20, 10);
		if (!isStarted()) {
			return;
		}
		if (actors != null) {
			for (Drawable draw:actors) {
				draw.drawObjects(g);
			}
		}
	}
```
Daran liegt es also offensichtlich nicht :/
Edit2:





> super.paintComponents(g);


 offensichtlich doch :/ blöder Schreibfehler, leider meckert Eclipse da nichtmal. Danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## xehpuk (8. Mrz 2011)

Du hast beim Überschreiben von 
	
	
	
	





```
paintComponent(Graphics)
```
 wohl den Aufruf 
	
	
	
	





```
super.paintComponent(Graphics)
```
 vergessen.
(Solche Beiträge gehören aber in einen eigenen Thread. )


----------



## Quaxli (8. Mrz 2011)

Das gehört aber eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread.

_Illuvatar: Beiträge aus diesem Thread abgetrennt_


----------

